# How long can you store instant milk....any recommendations?



## neil-v1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi

Does anyone have any idea what the longest time you can store nonfat instant milk and still have it be good is? Can anyone recommend a brand from experience? From most folk's, I am hearing only six months. That seems a little tight on the time frame to me??? I would be buying it just for emergency usage but I want to buy a brand that will last and not break the bank. Thanks for any help.


----------



## TotallyReady (May 20, 2010)

The difference between powdered milk and instant powdered milk is the process by which it is made. The instant mixes more easily and is better for drinking and making puddings and smoothies. The powdered milk is cheaper and better for baking and cooking. The shelf life is the same if stored properly. Powdered milk of both varieties should be stored in air tight containers in a cool, dark, dry area. It is best if used within 2 years for drinking because of a taste change. If that is not a problem then the shelf life is 20 to 30 years.


----------



## GroovyMike (Feb 25, 2010)

I can tell you that the ultrapasteurized (Permalat brand) liquid milk does NOT last beyond it's expiration date. As it approaches the expiration date it forms solids inside teh container that no amount of shaking seems to break up.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

We repackage our intstant powdered milk and then throw in an O2 absorber. A little over 2 years now and it's good as new.

I'll report back in another 2 yrs.


----------



## neil-v1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Are you using a brand name or generic product? Thanks.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

these people say theirs is good for 20 yrs, so i'm thinking that mine vacuumed in mason jars out of the light should be just as good
- Emergency Essentials


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

neil-v1 said:


> Are you using a brand name or generic product? Thanks.


Usually generic unless a brandname is on sale.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

The best I have tried is KLIM from My Brands. It is whole milk. It's packed in #10 cans.
The waiting list is about 6 weeks. I am also placing an order from Pleasant Hill Grains for canned butter from New Zeland. I use to live in Australia and used it then. It was great. Difficult times are so much easier when you have a few luxuries. After reading about the "wheat shortage" I am increasing my flour supply as well as cornmeal, sugar, baking powder, baking soda and salt. Haven't baked bread in a long time but ready to see if I still can.


----------

